# Problems with USB Mass Storage on CM9



## Pandemic187 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm new to Touchpads, although I've been using Android for quite a while. I just installed CM9 on my friend's Touchpad, and when I connect via USB, nothing happens. No notification for USB Mass storage, nothing of the sort. The only thing I see is the notification for USB debugging. When I go to storage, I see is the space being occupied on the device, but nothing about USB. The device is connecting to a computer running XP.

Are there USB drivers or something, or is it possible there is something wrong? I tried doing some searching around and I didn't see anything suggesting I have missed a step.


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

did you try looking into previous threads?

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16226-mtp-usb-device-failed-pc/
or
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17245-cm9-a06-is-it-just-me-or-is-mtp-not-working-properly/

should answer your question hopefully...


----------



## Pandemic187 (Aug 5, 2011)

hotshotz79 said:


> did you try looking into previous threads?
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...vice-failed-pc/
> or
> ...


Yeah, I did find that after posting this, didn't have time to edit. Still trying to get the device to show up in My Computer though.

EDIT: Okay, after following all the steps in the second thread it worked. Sorry for the useless thread here.


----------

